# WinCC Anzahl Verbindungen



## Ralle (2 April 2008)

Weiß jemand, wieviele SPS man an einen WinCC-V6.2-System betreiben kann?
Gibt es eine Begrenzung, ähnlich der Anzahl der Verbindungen einer SPS?

Gleiche Frage für WinCC-Flexible.
Kann ich an ein TP oder MP ca.24 SPS anhängen und visualisieren?


----------



## marlob (2 April 2008)

Bei WinCC ist die Anzahl der Verbindungen abhängig von der verwendeten Verbindungsart. Mehr Infos findest du im WinCC Information System unter "Leistungsdaten".

 Bei WinCC Flexible ist dies abhängig von den verwendeten Gerät.
Gucke mal in die flexible Auswahlliste Einfach auf das verwendete Panel klicken und dann unter Protokolle Anzahl anschliessbarer Steuerungen gucken


----------



## Ralle (2 April 2008)

marlob schrieb:


> Bei WinCC ist die Anzahl der Verbindungen abhängig von der verwendeten Verbindungsart. Mehr Infos findest du im WinCC Information System unter "Leistungsdaten".



Ich find mich auf den Sche...-Siemens-Seiten einfach nicht zurecht. :evil: Da, wo ich nachgesehen hab, stand ebend nichts dazu. Wieviele Server und Clients etc. das stand da, aber nicht wieviele SPS bzw. Verbindungen, das kann ja durchaus entscheidend sein. Hast du evtl. einen Link?



> Es konnte zu dem/den Begriff(en) "*WINCC Leistungsdaten*" keine passenden Beiträge gefunden werden.   Vielleicht sind folgende Beiträge für Sie von Interesse:



Und dann folgt aller Müll, in dem WinCC steht.


----------



## marlob (2 April 2008)

Ralle schrieb:


> Ich find mich auf den Sche...-Siemens-Seiten einfach nicht zurecht. :evil: ...


Also, ich mag die Support-Seiten
Ich kenne keinen anderen Hersteller von Automatisierungskomponenten, die eine bessere Support Seite haben

Jetzt zu deinem Problem:
Du brauchst nicht die Supportseiten bemühen.
Auf deinem Windowsrechner:
Start->All Programms->Simatic->Wincc->WinCC Information System

Und dann unter Performance Data->Process Communication.

bzw. den entsprechenden deutschen Links. Sollte zu finden sein


----------



## marlob (2 April 2008)

Oder hier als PDF


----------



## Ralle (2 April 2008)

marlob schrieb:


> Also, ich mag die Support-Seiten
> Ich kenne keinen anderen Hersteller von Automatisierungskomponenten, die eine bessere Support Seite haben



Ich such mir da immer einen Wolf und bekomme mehr Informationen, die z.Teil gar nichts mit dem Suchwort zu tun haben, als wirklich wichtige Informationen. Gibt es eine Einstiegsseite, die am Besten ist. Ich hab immer den Eindruck irgenwo mittendrin zu landen und von dort aus nicht alles finden zu können.


----------



## marlob (2 April 2008)

Ralle schrieb:


> ...
> Gibt es eine Einstiegsseite, die am Besten ist. Ich hab immer den Eindruck irgenwo mittendrin zu landen und von dort aus nicht alles finden zu können.


Also ich beginne meine Suche immer hier
http://support.automation.siemens.com
Dort habe ich bis jetzt eigentlich fast immer alles gefunden.


----------



## Ralle (2 April 2008)

marlob schrieb:


> Also ich beginne meine Suche immer hier
> http://support.automation.siemens.com
> Dort habe ich bis jetzt eigentlich fast immer alles gefunden.



Danke, das link ich mir jetzt mal ein!!!!!!


----------

